# How cold is too cold for a Boykin?



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jan 7, 2014)

It's gonna be in the 20's in the morning and I'm planning to take my Boykin, but I was wondering, how cold does it get before you stop taking the dog? Lab, Chessy, or Boykin?


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 7, 2014)

when my choc lab won't load in the back of the truck, that's when I know its too cold....but he's 9 yrs old so old now and I basically let him tell me when he wants to go


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jan 7, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> when my choc lab won't load in the back of the truck, that's when I know its too cold....but he's 9 yrs old so old now and I basically let him tell me when he wants to go


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 7, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> when my choc lab won't load in the back of the truck, that's when I know its too cold....but he's 9 yrs old so old now and I basically let him tell me when he wants to go



Makes one question their sanity when the dog looks at you like your crazy for goin out in that weather.


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 7, 2014)

you hold the answer to the question.  Does your dog stay out side?  Have you been working your dog in the water on theses cold mornings?  

We dont know your dog, only you know what kind of work you have done to prepare you dog for this kind of work.

Know you dog!


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jan 7, 2014)

oh yea, he has already been in cold water making retrieves... This was more of a general question about your experiences. I'm not really asking for advice.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 7, 2014)

i will hunt my lab in 20 degree weather but i watch her like a hawk has a very good/properly fitted vest also carry a avery sport dog shammy with me to dry her legs, belly and head. it rolls up and fits in a tube so it fits nice in my bucket or blind bag it also can be wrung out so it doesnt mildew if i forget it in the blind bag. also she gets a little under a cup of food before we leave the house.


----------



## dom (Jan 7, 2014)

my 4 year old boykin is obsessed with cold weather. he has been swimming in 20 degree water. he kept wanting to go. i had to stop him. Next time he'll have a vest to help him a little.


----------



## crow (Jan 7, 2014)

Just be sure to feed your dog well the morning of the hunt and keep some high calorie food with you at all times in the very cold conditions.  Had a friend in MS lose his Boykin a few days ago to hypoglycemia (loss of body heat due to lack of calories) hunting in 32-35 degree weather with stiff north wind.  He is devastated even though it was just the perfect storm with many factors lining up.  Never hurts to have a small bottle of corn syrup with you just in case.  If the dog starts getting disoriented or looks lethargic get him out of the water, not even his paws, and get him dry, warm and get some calories in him immediately.  Then get him to a vet.  Don't let your dog suffer due to ignorance.  With a bit of prevention, your Boykin can hunt with you most any weather.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2014)

Depends on the dog.


----------

